# CRA My Account Tax Return Status



## Loon (Apr 12, 2012)

My tax guy filed for me some time last week, but in CRA My Account it still says that my 2012 return has not been received. I'm wondering if he actually did it. Is this status in My Account updated as soon as I file or is a delay normal?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

How did he file? No matter whether it was efiled or mailed in, there will be a delay before it is entered into the "My Account" system. Keep in mind this is among the busiest weeks for CRA filing - a delay of a week (or more) at this point would not surprise or concern me, personally.


----------



## Loon (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I'm new to My Account. He efiled and confirmed on Friday that it has already been filed.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, it does take a few days for the CRA to put it into your account. If by Friday that you still don't see it, ask for the EFILE transmission confirmation from your tax guy to check that it has been accepted by CRA.


----------



## Jagas (Feb 11, 2013)

You may wish to line up a new tax guy for next year prior to asking your current tax guy for an efile transmission confirmation in the last week of April.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha. I do get asked that from time to time when it seemed to take longer than usual for a couple of clients usually in last week of April and always the one who owes money. I don't mind  I'm sure that I'm a rarity!


----------



## Loon (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't pestered my tax guy yet. I thought I would wait until May 1 to ask him since I'm getting a return. Still, I owe pretty much the full sum of my return. It's been more than a week since he cashed my check for his fee and confirmed that he filed. Can CRC really take that long to simply confirm receipt of my return?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

If he efiled your return, he has a confirmation code he can provide to you. That is the "confirming receipt" part. Your return will show as accepted for processing once the basic elements have been keyed into the system and yes, in the single busiest tax week of the year, it can and will take more than one week for CRA to get to your return for processing!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

It was interesting to see that CRA My Account recorded 2012 tax return as received as soon as it was Netfiled.


----------



## Loon (Apr 12, 2012)

He just checked with efile and it said the returns were not accepted first time around, but he never got a rejected notice. I have to think he didn't get a confirmation code either though. He just refiled and provided a code. I'll check My Account tonight and see if it got updated.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

It only took 8 days for the 3 of ours to be received and for my daughter to get her refund but that was a month ago.
I have to do my brother's taxes tonight ,very simple except for the high medical bills.BTW he only asked me to do them on Saturday lol


----------



## Loon (Apr 12, 2012)

My Account has been updated to say that the return has been received. Same day. Tax guy says he got an email from CRA saying that if there were any complications with efile due to technical difficulties that we have till May 7th to file.


----------

